# Been a while....Swamp Rabbit and Oyster Mushroom Sauce Piquant



## indaswamp (Feb 2, 2022)

So...we have had an annual swamp rabbit hunt in the marsh for the last 20 or so years. We always wait until the end of January when the cold has knocked the tender plants back, This makes the rabbits easier to find and easier to see to shoot. The water levels also start to rise late winter/early spring from rains and snow melt. This also pushed the rabbits to higher ground. I always look for oyster mushrooms while hunting. They are abundant on the dead willow along the bayou banks where we hunt. I did not make the hunt the last two years so when my friend called me about the hunt this year I told him no way I am missing it. I thought that we might not see any this year because of hurricane Ida that passed 30 miles east of where we hunt...but we did manage to find some. Most were young; born after Ida...so they are making a comeback. Sometimes we make multiple trips, but we will let them repopulate after just one hunt. Here is the days take:






We have a bet on who can take the most head shots without busting the meat up. I won this year...4 head shots.

I also found some oyster mushrooms.











about 6 cups of mushrooms....





I absolutely love them. If you have never had them, they are very good. Only found golden and browns though...no whites.
I began to anticipate this stew after the first rabbit was shot. My favorite way to eat a swamp rabbit.

I took a few pics. while cooking, but forgot to take a plate shot so here is the original thread I posted years ago with a pot and plate pic. plus the recipe:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...nd-wild-oyster-mushroom-sauce-piquant.272613/


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 2, 2022)

Oh- cooked a big pot for the guys at the firehouse and invited Dad and one of his buddies over to eat too. Man was it good!!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 2, 2022)

One thing I did this time while cooking the stew is warm the oven up to 350*F. After frying the rabbit pieces, I put them on a sheet pan and put them in the oven to keep cooking while I sauteed the onions, celery, bell pepper and garlic. When I added the wine, 7-up, tomatoes, chilies, lemon zest and roux; I added the rabbit back to the pot. This step took an hour off the cook time. The oven sped the process up.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 2, 2022)

Sure looks like you had a good hunt.  Bad day to be a rabbit.
Gary


----------



## motocrash (Feb 2, 2022)

Nice haul! The shrooms look meaty too.


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 2, 2022)

Love me some rabbit! I like it fried up the best. Hunting rabbit brings back some good memories of when I was a kid.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 2, 2022)

Yup sounds good My grandmother use to make rabbit salad (same way she did chicken salad) it was awesome.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 2, 2022)

Very nice!.. I have a lot of fond memories of rabbit hunting with my dad and brother. Best part for me is running the dogs. There is nothing like watching a pack of beagles bring a rabbit back around to you! I havent had dogs for a while now but plan to again when the boys are old enough to rabbit hunt... Those are some nice looking shrooms too! I dont see the oysters around here much but plenty of chicken of the woods.. And puff balls. 

Here was my last pack I had... Good dogs.. Always brought them back around... And the one with the blue colar(mossy) would retrieve.. First beagle I had that would do that...


----------



## normanaj (Feb 2, 2022)

I could go for some of that!

I haven't gone rabbit hunting in years. My old .20 cal. Beeman R1 was the cat's ass when it comes to hunting rabbit with a pellet gun. My .22 RWS 48 is pretty decent but not quite on the same level as the Beeman. Been looking at the Gamo rifles as they've come a long way from the introductory guns they used to be.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 2, 2022)

Looks like a lot of fun and the stew link looked delicious!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 2, 2022)

That going to be some good eating.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 2, 2022)

IDS, You live well and eat well !


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 2, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Sure looks like you had a good hunt.  Bad day to be a rabbit.
> Gary


Thanks Gary. Was a real fun day...but I am still sore from walking inda marsh in waders! LOL!



motocrash said:


> Nice haul! The shrooms look meaty too.
> View attachment 524276


LOL! Thanks Moto! Oyster mushrooms are a very hearty and meaty mushroom...like a portabella. And They are really good seasoned like a steak, brushed with olive oil and butter, then grilled. Off the charts umami!



ravenclan said:


> Love me some rabbit! I like it fried up the best. Hunting rabbit brings back some good memories of when I was a kid.


Thanks ravenclan. These swamp rabbits would be very tough if fried. Technically-they are southern hare-not rabbits at all. Southern cousin to the snow shoe. I too love rabbit hunting as it brings me back to my childhood growing up in Tulsa, Oklahoma. I learned to shoot a shotgun rabbit hunting as a kid and I still get excited on the jump.



HalfSmoked said:


> Yup sounds good My grandmother use to make rabbit salad (same way she did chicken salad) it was awesome.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren. Rabbit salad-that sounds interesting. Cajuns make Maque Choux with left over rabbit. It's an old indian dish passed on to Cajuns.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 2, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Very nice!.. I have a lot of fond memories of rabbit hunting with my dad and brother. Best part for me is running the dogs. There is nothing like watching a pack of beagles bring a rabbit back around to you! I havent had dogs for a while now but plan to again when the boys are old enough to rabbit hunt... Those are some nice looking shrooms too! I dont see the oysters around here much but plenty of chicken of the woods.. And puff balls.
> 
> Here was my last pack I had... Good dogs.. Always brought them back around... And the one with the blue colar(mossy) would retrieve.. First beagle I had that would do that...
> View attachment 524284


Thanks sowsage! I too have a lot of memories rabbit hunting as a kid. We had 1 beagle...he was 17" tall at the shoulders and would run through a brick wall for a rabbit. Hell of a jump dog and wise to rabbit ways. He once dug  hole 5' deep in a soft creek bank to catch a rabbit! I hunted with an old 20ga. crack barrel and use to put shells between my fingers in my left hand for fast reload. Got many doubles and triples growing up...got good at reloading fast.



normanaj said:


> I could go for some of that!
> 
> I haven't gone rabbit hunting in years. My old .20 cal. Beeman R1 was the cat's ass when it comes to hunting rabbit with a pellet gun. My .22 RWS 48 is pretty decent but not quite on the same level as the Beeman. Been looking at the Gamo rifles as they've come a long way from the introductory guns they used to be.


Thanks normanaj! WE don't rabbit hunt here with rifles. We use shotguns. I prefer a 20ga. with #6 shot out of a skeet 2 choke.



bauchjw said:


> Looks like a lot of fun and the stew link looked delicious!


Thanks bauchjw!



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> That going to be some good eating.
> 
> View attachment 524296


Thanks Brian!



crazymoon said:


> IDS, You live well and eat well !


Thanks Crazy! #CoonassLife! There is a reason we call it Sportsman's Paradise....always something to do in the great outdoors as a sportsman here..either fishing or hunting.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 2, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> hunted with an old 20ga. crack barrel and use to put shells between my fingers


Thats the same I had.. Tight choke on that gun too. I picked up many long distant shots after others failed attempts thanks to that tight pattern... Somehow though I was the youngest and the only one with a game pouch in my jacket... I got to Cary the harvest all day lol.
I got that gun when I was 11.. Still have it today. Along with a single shot 410.. Thats Ryders now...


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 2, 2022)

Heck yeah bud that looks outstanding!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 2, 2022)

Man great haul on that first day!! I gotta try some rabbit again soon. Has been many years since I’ve had it


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 2, 2022)

Had the opportunity to shoot a lot of nutrias, but I did not want to carry them while walking up rabbits! Maybe next time I will take a couple to cook up for y'all.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 3, 2022)

indi we make coon salad the same way. Not coon ass as foamy says.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 3, 2022)

No finished pic but your meal sounds fantastic!! I used to go rabbit (and squirrel) hunting with my dad when I was a kid. We always took out bounty to my grandmother's house (his mother) and she made some amazing meals for us. Man oh man, do I miss those days.

Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 3, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> No finished pic but your meal sounds fantastic!! I used to go rabbit (and squirrel) hunting with my dad when I was a kid. We always took out bounty to my grandmother's house (his mother) and she made some amazing meals for us. Man oh man, do I miss those days.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert. I had every intention of snapping a pot and plate pic. but totally forgot!! The guys at the firehouse were hungry....they were ready to eat when the rabbit was tender. I just got out of their way! LOL!!

But the stew looked just like the one in the thread I referenced for the recipe......


----------

